# University of Melbourne



## alexisrated

I received an unconditional offer to study at Unimelb today (Int'l Student here). While it is highly rated (28th in the World), I wanted to get a much better picture of this University.
My main queries are:
1. How easy is it to land internships?
2 Do they offer scholarships to student who achieve high GPAs during their tenure?
3. Is racism still an issue?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## alexisrated

Seriously no one?? Please I need help urgently..


----------



## ProblemChild

alexisrated said:


> Seriously no one?? Please I need help urgently..


If you will be enrolled in an undergraduate course, I think you cannot expect much in terms with a scholarship. If you achieve the highest score in a unit of study, there may be a prize of a couple of hundred dollars at best or a book at worst.

If you will be enrolled in a postgraduate research course, you may be eligible to apply for a scholarship for the tuition fees. But it all depends upon the previous recipients. If they finished their study earlier so that their scholarships become unnecessary, those scholarships will go to other students who are at that time enrolled in the university. If all recipients stay on at the university until the end of the scholarships, there will be no scholarship available to students who have already enrolled in the university.

If you will be enrolled in a postgraduate course work, the situation is probably the same as the undergrads but I am not sure.

As for internships,,,, well, I do not know. I think internships are not common in Australia. I have never heard of it. You either work as an employee/contractor or not. Many students work as part-time employees.

Racism has always been a big issue in Australia and it is likely to continue to be a big issue. Recently, the media is campaigning against foreign workers. So I suspect that the job market for foreigners may not be expanded, if not reduced.


----------



## alexisrated

Thanks ProblemChild for the reply.

I recently learnt that large companies like PwC and GE offer internships to students in Australian universities. 

btw, are you currently enrolled at Unimelb?


----------



## alexlhh

hi, you can find many internship opportunities on seek... it's very common and effective to get some experiences. and you can find more about Melbourne's university and training information here.


----------



## ltrdnl90

*Unconditional offer*

Hello guys, I have a question related to this discussion. I have as well received a conditional offer from the UoM and I would like to ask if anyone knew, approximately, which score a candidate should get to be fairly sure to secure a scholarship? thanks guys!


----------

